# Tilt & Shift effect in Photoshop



## colintinto (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any guides to creating a Tilt & Shift effect in Photoshop? I got as far as finding out about Transform->Perspective, but I've got no idea what to do with it from then on. Anything I try just looks odd.

Colin


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly what effect you are looking for, but check out this link to a photoshop plugin for correcting barrel distortion.

http://epaperpress.com/ptlens/index.html


----------



## colintinto (Jun 16, 2005)

Hmm, will have a look at that.

What I was trying to achieve is to fix the perspective. I had taken some pictures of buildings, but since I don't have a Tilt & Shift lens, and I was quite close to the buildings, the perspective is all wrong, and it looks like they are falling over backwards.

After posting I played around a bit more and did manage to get it to sort of look OK. Just wondering if there was a better way.

Colin


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 16, 2005)

try this:

select all (ctrl+a)
edit>transform>distort 
or 
edit>transform>perspective


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 16, 2005)

I think a tilt & shift lens does about the same thing as the perspective transform in photoshop. To use it, just grab on one of the corners and drag it around until you figure out how to get the result you want. However, if you have other objects in the shot or if there are distinct features of the building  that give away the fact that you were shooting from a low perspective (like objects that hang out from the building), then it probably will never look quite right when you adjust the perspective, since the objects will be showing that you shot from a low perspective while the non-converging lines in the shot will try to make it look like you were shooting from straight-on.


----------

